# 7mm-08 youth friendly loads for deer & antelope



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Just bought a Browning Micro Midas in 7mm-08 for my son. Now need to work up some loads. Any body have some recoil friendly loads for deer & antelope? Who's making good brass or do I need to form my own?

Thanks!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Hornady has some 120 gr. light recoil factory loads. If you're looking to reload, I have tons of 7mm08 brass I'd sell for cheap. I don't reload. 

AF


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes to reloading and yes to the brass....sending you PM.

Thanks!


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

Don't water down the loads. 7mm-08 isn't a high recoil cartridge, in standard rifles.

If he can't handle the recoil, he isn't ready for it.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Squigie said:


> Don't water down the loads. 7mm-08 isn't a high recoil cartridge, in standard rifles.
> 
> If he can't handle the recoil, he isn't ready for it.


He shoots his 20 ga shotgun without a problem. I don't foresee any issues with this, but he still doesn't need to shoot full house loads starting out.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

My boy shoots his 7mm-08 with a 140 grain bullet with no problem. A 20 gauge kicks harder. He has shot it from the age of 12 and has killed a elk every year with it!! excellent caliber.


----------

